# any good songs the girls will like?



## josh jones (Jan 12, 2007)

does anybody know any good and easy three chord songs, ones that the girls will like?

I am just a begginner here, so yeah, go easy on me.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Immediately learn every Lemonheads song. Start with "The Outdoor Type". It's charming and funny and if you pull it off, will make _*you*_ seem charming and funny.

Capo at the second fret.


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

Here is something popular that the little girlies might like....:tongue: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hk4iUwEUxiA


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

Thats not doing too much for me. :rockon2:


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Marnacious said:


> Thats not doing too much for me. :rockon2:


Probably because it's an obvious, boring song? :banana:


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

'Liqour & Whores' by Bublbes


----------



## 2005fz1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey what about the Scissor Sisters  .. catchy tune, easy chords, D, G, D, G.......


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUhK74_Axmw


FZ1


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Good luck singing that Scissor Sisters song. Fun song though. Ana Matronic is one sexy lass.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

2005fz1 said:


> Hey what about the Scissor Sisters  .. catchy tune, easy chords, D, G, D, G.......
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUhK74_Axmw
> ...


uh... is that a guy?
:confused-smiley-010


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Very interesting!*

I applaud JSD's attempt to respond in the spirit of Josh Jone's orginal post. At the end of the day I think the most sincere delivery of a performance will be best received by your intended audience, regardless of genre or target demographics.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=aj0EKJKi7xk

Its even better if you can find a friend to back you up on a ballad after a couple of dozen beers.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=7DtjUEQSWuc

If you can't remember the words to the song, you might try to use the old acoustic guitar drinking game to get the girls.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=GeA8J_aaLxY

If all else fails you can always resort to this, no?

http://youtube.com/watch?v=IBkjYOARgj0


----------



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

boom boom, out go the lights?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

There always seems to be a brain dead girl asking for "More than Words" when I'm out and about. So it's a good one to know, but it a little tougher for a person starting out to play.

I've seen a room full of women crying when a couple buddies of mine were nailing the harmonies in that song. Unfortunately that was back in the early ninties when I didn't play guitar. Needless to say, they got lucky that night.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Liqour & Whores

Chicks dig it, and it's very Canadiana.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

What type of music are you thinking?
What kind of music are you into?


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Liqour & Whores
> 
> Chicks dig it, and it's very Canadiana.



Great clip! 

Where'd it come from? I wouldn't mind adding it to my limited repoirtoire... :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Liqour & Whores
> 
> Chicks dig it, and it's very Canadiana.


I don't think that would work on me but then, being 48, I'm not your target audience.:tongue: 
Glad to hear you're doing well after such a horrible accident, JoshJones. What about something like You're Beautiful by James Blunt? It's a bit advanced the way he plays it, but you can do a simplified version of it, capo 8 using G, D, Em, C.


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

Anything by Bloodhound Gang :tongue:


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Wild Bill said:


> Great clip!
> 
> Where'd it come from? I wouldn't mind adding it to my limited repoirtoire... :food-smiley-004:


It's Bubbles from the trailer park boys. It is a clip that was on a Dartmouth, NS radio show (Q-104). I did a quick edit on it to make it flow a little better.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

Play any song you like, and if you play it with style and grace, with strength and conviction, the ladies will like YOU for playing it... 

Which is way better than playing a song just cause girls like it

,-)


----------



## josh jones (Jan 12, 2007)

where do I go to DL the scissor sisters song? and what ype of genre is they?


----------



## josh jones (Jan 12, 2007)

2005fz1 said:


> Hey what about the Scissor Sisters  .. catchy tune, easy chords, D, G, D, G.......
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUhK74_Axmw
> ...


where do I go to DL that song? who are the scissor sisters and what genre do they play? I'm interested.


----------



## josh jones (Jan 12, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> What type of music are you thinking?
> What kind of music are you into?


I am thinking something with a little bit of rock flavour, a little bit maybe somehting ACDC or the eagles, aor maybe like rob zombie or metalica. I am into alot of country, and some metal, heavy metal, rock, and that sort of stuff.


----------



## 2005fz1 (Oct 9, 2006)

josh jones said:


> where do I go to DL that song? who are the scissor sisters and what genre do they play? I'm interested.


Here ya go...

http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/tabs/s/scissor_sisters/i_dont_feel_like_dancing_crd.htm


Enjoy :rockon: 
FZ1


----------



## 2005fz1 (Oct 9, 2006)

josh jones said:


> I am thinking something with a little bit of rock flavour, a little bit maybe somehting ACDC or the eagles, aor maybe like rob zombie or metalica. I am into alot of country, and some metal, heavy metal, rock, and that sort of stuff.


Good ACDC Tutorial Video for ya
Chords are G, C, D 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFkfWpeynH4&mode=related&search=

FZ1


----------



## SZ Addicted (Jul 9, 2007)

When Did You Get Back From Mars- I Mother Earth.
Pretty easy, all open chords with one power chord.
Made a good friend (girl LOL) well up into tears.
Worked for me. Go get 'em!

-Twiggy


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Well now that this thread has been brought back from the dead. Girls love Hey There Delilah. Pretty easy to play.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...just about anything by don henley, if you're trying to connect with girls who have both intelligence and taste.

-dh


----------

